
Leafie – Real-time platform for open tutoring - Leafie
http://www.leafie.io
======
guessmyname

        If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please
        don't do a Show HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then.
        Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out,
        so they can't be Show HNs.
    

> From
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Leafie
The app is fully functional.

------
Leafie
Leafie is a real-time platform for open tutoring. Traditionally, students,
professionals, and autodidacts have turned to online forums with their
questions. Forums are great for crafting and archiving documentation, but they
fail to provide conversation. Conversation means following up on those
secondary questions that are born from answering a primary question.
Conversation is informal - you might get your hands dirty.

On Leafie, user questions are posted to the question board and the creator is
immediately taken to that post's associated collaborative room. Other users
can join them there. If the room empties, the post is deleted, so every post
on Leafie is always active.

The room includes three spaces: a syntax-highlighting text-editor, a bare-
bones text editor, and a drawing canvas.

The question board affords us the opportunity to open up our questions to the
world. The collaborative room allows us to really get into the details of the
problem.

We hope that you find the answers you are looking for on Leafie.

~~~
sp3n
why not add a short version of this text to the website?

~~~
Leafie
I had assumed that anyone landing there would have just read some post
describing it. This is a good idea though. I will add something like this.

------
ankit84
What's the point in submitting to HN when there is no desc on the website.
Should we all signup?

~~~
Leafie
I see that this is a common concern. I will fix this.

